# 22 long rifle ammo



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

is 22 long rifle really that hard to find every where? i have not seen any in stores for over about a year now. i have found a few buckets but i was thinking i got a good deal for 92.00 till i seen them for like 65.00


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

22 is the rarest ammo around me (far western suburbs of Chicago.) I saw 3 boxes in WalMart 6 months ago and NADA since. I have only been at this for about a year so I don't remember the good old days. I did score a box of 500 for $50 at the hole-in-the-wall gun shop where I bought my Walther P22 last week, so that will keep me busy for a few months.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess the joke is on us. I also got a P22 before Newtown for some budget practice. Ha! I don't expect to see much .22LR until all the other, more profitable, ammo is plentiful.

By the way, there is some excellent P22 technical information online (pretty-much anything from 1917-1911M is excellent). The P22 will benefit from certain DIY tuning and polishing:

https://www.gunfactory.ch/download/Walther_P22_bible.pdf

P22 Internal Action Pictorial - RimfireCentral.com Forums


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You can check to see if WalMart's in you locale have 22 in stock(or any other caliber/mm)at:
http://ammo-can.net/

If you click on "force check" for a particular store it will show all the in stock caliber/mm...........

Here is the link for Texas WalMart's
http://ammo-can.net/stock/?st=TX&cal=22&prod=0


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here in Alaska it trickles in at the stores, even WalMart and the LGS and they sell out within hours of stocking it. Fred Meyer's doesn't even put it on the shelf, they sell so fast the counter guy sells it out of his stock tub. I've been able to pick up a few boxes but it's bad enough that the instructors were donating personal stock to the local middle school hunter safety program qualifying shoot.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, this will be the second summer that some Boy Scouts troops/camps will have to cancel shooting programs for want of ammo.

It sucks.

Ya gotta keep looking, though.

One of the Walmarts near me received 20 boxes of the Federal 550 .22LR HP bulk-packs, and 20 boxes of CCI Mini-Mag .22LR HP (100 rd slip-top plastic boxes). They stock overnight at this store, and you can buy anytime after it hits the shelf. I was passing through at 3 AM, and picked up two of the 550 Fed bulk-packs (current price on these is $23.97 each). When I got home, I sent an email to a couple of friends, and one of them got a few boxes later that morning, which was surprising, as I didn't think it would last that long (about 6 hours).

It's slowly getting more common, and lasting longer when it does hit the shelf.

Keep looking, and good luck!


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

DJ Niner said:


> Yeah, this will be the second summer that some Boy Scouts troops/camps will have to cancel shooting programs for want of ammo.
> 
> It sucks.
> 
> ...


Not having the Boy Scouts & other youth groups from getting ammo is one part of the Oboma Gun Control Plan. Once this bum is out of office and a Republican steps in you'll see the ammo & reloading supplies in good quanities again.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah i have like 6,875. im just ready for the price to go down or where you can find them easy. i think im going to get a Colt M4 Carbine 22 or MP 15 22 i just like to shoot


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Whaddya know! I stopped in at Wally World last night on a whim, and what do I see but 6 bricks of CCI mini mag HPs. I now have 200 more rounds to put through my new P22. You just never know what is going to show up at Wally World.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I haven't been able to get .22's here in Arizona for several weeks now, but there are so far no shortages of the other calibers though, and I have had no trouble getting .9mm .38's .40, .44, or .45's even .223's are readily available now. What's up with .22's? You can forget about Walmarts at least here they are pretty much sold out of everything. Fortunately my local gun store only sells one box of ammo for walk ins, but will sell any amount to their regulars, because in his words "we keep the lights on". People from all over the state were scouring the gun stores in search of ammo, cleaning a lot of them out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, the centerfire stuff is pretty well-stocked here now, but the bulk packs of 9mm and .40 still sell-out fairly quickly; it's just that they are getting them often enough that the shelf isn't empty most of the time, like it was 2-12 months ago.

That's an interesting system your local shop has for limiting sales; sounds like he put a bit of thought into it, and that's fairly rare nowadays.

Probably the best system I've heard the details of, that I can remember.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I never thought I would live to see the day that .22 LR would be in great demand. It still does not make any sense to me why, but none the less, here we are. I have seen .22 ammo show up about everywhere, as far as gun stores or big box stores go, but it shows up in a small bulk and then is gone inside of 24 hours. 

As long as this current administration is in office, and there is always "scares" of gun control/ammo control and excess taxes on ammo floating around, I don't really think we will ever see it get back to what it was a few years ago. This is just my personal opinion, but I think I am right.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

i got lucky and got a box of 333 for 11.37


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

faststang90 said:


> i got lucky and got a box of 333 for 11.37


I'm not really a fan of Winchester .22 ammo, but it's WAY better than an empty magazine/chamber/ammo-locker, and that's a pretty good price compared to other stuff I've been seeing.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah but if i want to i could sell it for maybe 30.00-40.00 around here and be like every one else.


----------

